# Interior Pic (just one)



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Just a random interior shot that I decided to share.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Just a random interior shot that I decided to share.


pretty sweet..id put my interior up but dont no how


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Who's gauge face kit is that? I want one for my B14 .


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Those are just vinyl overlays from www.importintelligence.com


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Nice, your airbag is spying on you.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Shawn said:


> Nice, your airbag is spying on you.



hahahahaha


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Shawn said:


> Nice, your airbag is spying on you.


lol think its time to fix it bro


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> lol think its time to fix it bro



Airbag is on its way. Don't let the avatar fool ya, i'm _broke_. Inspection stickers expire in *::*looks at watch*::* less than 45 hours. Oh well, may airbag works! :thumbup:



..thanks bro


----------

